# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test/anavar/mdrol/hgh log!

## nba2005uk

Hey. some of u might of seen my previous thread, well i changed it up so this is the new log. I have all gear with me now ready, but wont be startin cycle til mid january. for now im just on hgh and have been for exactly 3 weeks today. Loving it so far, gained 5-6 pounds and sleeping nicely, more energy throughout the day, skin is looking better also. Some sides though pins and needles, dry mouth in the nights, had headaches at the beginning, some joint pain now and again. Im on riptropins if anyone was interested. This is the cycle plan;

Hgh 6+ months at 5iu a day. 5 on 2 off 
Test cyp(human grade) 750mg wks 1-11
equipoise 500mg wks 1-10
Mdrol(best oral steroid ive tried) 30mg wks 2-5
Anavar 100mg weeks 8-12
Hcg wks 2-10 250iu twice per week
caber 0.5mg twice per week
arimidex 0.25mg eod
Pct is nolva at 40/20/20/20/20 and clomid 100/50/50/50, with a few natural products tribulus, b6, zma etc.

If nobody is sure what mdrol is, its a clone of superdrol, and i find it much better than dbol .

Here is some starting pics, will keep updating up til january but ill probably make more visits when i start my gear in mid jan.

----------


## cyounger100

that looks like a good cycle would love too throw some hgh in my upcoming cycle

----------


## animosity1g

subbed
been thinking about starting off with m-drol sometime after xmas

----------


## stevey_6t9

your cycling again? i swere youve made 3 cycle logs this year... whats your past cycle history?

----------


## nba2005uk

Ive made 2 this year. This cycle wont be until mid-end january next year. Ive ran 3-4 proper cycles ive cut 1 short from being ill and 1 was all wrong(mistake by listening to others),but they are 8 week cycles usually, prefer this way for recovery and my gains stop after week 6-7. Started when i was 19 almost 20 yes i know you all think its too early. Anyway for all those who are interested ill keep updated as much as i can. cheers

----------


## cyounger100

wow your only 20 and doin that many cycles a year y cant you just wait a while so you dont fck yourself up more

----------


## Brewster

^^
I think he was older then that

----------


## nba2005uk

i started my 1st just before my 20th birthday i never said i was 20 now.

----------


## cyounger100

oh sorry i read the other post and i thought he said you were 20 my apoloiges

----------


## nba2005uk

Little update. Been on growth about 25 days now, loving it already,people who say you dont gain til month 3-4 but ive gained from a week onwards. Im up 7-8 pounds, wich looks solid to me not water, and ive lost almost a inch off my waist. This is close to the heaviest i have ever been off gear before, im 93kg now, heaviest i have ever been is 95kg. An just to give you a little idea of how good the growth is, off cycle i usualy hang around 88kg-89kg an can NEVER get any higher naturally. Not only that but sleep is better, i have more energy, skin is nicer etc

----------


## Deathb4weakness

Do you feel like you would on gear with that GH? Like very pumped, vascular, strong, confident? 7-8 pounds and an inch off your waist is damn impressive!

----------


## nba2005uk

I do feel and look like im on gear with gh im really surprised by it. Im not far off my heaviest weight and my whole body is tighter/harder than usual, like my thin is thinner than usual. Ive just ordered another 200iu so got enough til around march time  :Smilie:  im on riptropins by the way if anyone is intereted

----------


## Deathb4weakness

Thats awesome man! I am interested to see your results! HGH and insulin sound like some valuable tools to use in ones arsenal! Too bad GH is so expensive  :Frown:  I can imagine that GH would be the perfect bridge between cycles and a great addition to a cycle as well! Are you using the mdrol instead of dbol because of the water retention? I've never done dbol but mdrol made me feel like sh^$

----------


## nba2005uk

Yeh i tend to get puffy nipples with dbol and mdrol ive got much more gains. Usually around a pound per day for first 10-14 days an the strength is crazy. Your right gh is expensive but i get my stuff through a supplier on the internet and im basically getting 150iu for the same price as i would get 100iu from my local supplier. So it works out okay for me

----------


## Deathb4weakness

Yea mdrol does make for some crazy strength gains! And yea, online is definitely the way to go! Any local source tries to charge an absurd amount of money for gear, let alone GH!

----------


## nba2005uk

Yeh. i have just come across another supplier but this time for kigs at a even better price, not sure whether to switch it up after i run out of rips. I can afford to run 5iu instead of 4iu if i go with the kigs. Anyone had experience with kigs?

----------


## nba2005uk

New updated pic taken first thing this morning. Havent been gym in 6 days cos of this rediculous snow in wales an the gym bein shut! Im up 8 pounds so far and lost almost a inch on my waist. Havent really lost any fat in the stomach area like id expect more than anything but my skin seems to be gettin thinner around my arms, chest etc. 28th day on gh today an lovin it :P

----------


## nba2005uk

What do u think my bodyfat is? im guessin 13-14% but never got it tested before?

----------


## Diamond*K

u look about 13-14.

----------


## TMB1022

Wow man that looks like a crazy cycle! Best of luck! Im eager to see how much you gain off this. Ive been interested in GH myself. How are the sides on it? Are they just a minor inconvienance or more of a total annoyance?

----------


## nba2005uk

They are not too extreme just pins and needles in the night,dehydration at nights, and i did have minor headaches at one point but they have gone. Lately im starting to get a slight pain in my jaw when eating tho, dont know if this is from the gh or not..

----------


## mg0922

whats your diet look like??

----------


## nba2005uk

Morning - protein shake with carbs & weetabx 
protein-35g. carbs-80g. fat 5g. calories-800
break-chicken sandwich on brown bread & fat free crisps
protein 25g. carbs-55gg. fat 5g. calories-700
lunch- pasta&chicken 
protein 60g. carbs-75g. fat-15. calories-700
break-flapjack
protein-5g. carbs-45g. fat-15g. calories-350
Dinner-chicken and sweet potatoes
protein-60g. carbs-40g. fat-15g. calories-650
post workout-protein shake & peanuts 
protein 60g. carbs 45g. fat- 15g. calories-700
tea-pasta&tuna
protein 40g. carbs-60g. fat 10g. calories-700
bedtime shake 
protein 30g. carbs-10g. fat-5g. calories-350

Total protein - 315
Total carbs - 410
Total fat - 85
Total calories - 4950

----------


## nba2005uk

numbes in brackets are calories per meal. I know i should eat more in the mornings but i wake up 5am for work and i am never hungry that early. i try my best tho.

----------


## nba2005uk

Little updated pic taken yesterday. lost a bit of fat from this hgh, but i also think its the diet combined which ive cleaned up a lot since new year. Will be startin my cycle next tuesday!

----------


## number twelve

good stuff thanks for sharing mate

----------


## nba2005uk

your welcome

----------


## oldschoolfitness

i can tell your bf is going down looking at the pics!! sounds like you feel great and that counts a lot. have your been able to return to the gym??

----------


## nba2005uk

Yeh mate i have been training properly again for the past 10 days or so. ive lost 4-5 pounds since start of my new diet which was 12 days ago. crazy amount, just goes to show i was holding a bit of water an a clean diet helps a lot!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

i bet you was going ape sh-- not lifting at the begining of a cycle ( i know i would have been) you still dealing with the busy work schedule also?

----------


## nba2005uk

Well it was just the gh i started last month so i wasnt too bothered. Test etc starts tuesday  :Smilie:

----------


## nba2005uk

and yeh ive been working around 50 hours now, not as much as before but still tough

----------


## nba2005uk

Started cycle yesterday! changed layout a bit as i will be adding eq, and caber to my cycle aswell. Caber for prolactin reasons i think i got during last cycle, and heared nice benefits sexually  :Smilie:  cycle now looks like this;

Hgh 6+ months at 5iu a day. 5 on 2 off 
Test cyp(human grade) 750mg wks 1-11
equipoise 500mg wks 1-10
Mdrol(best oral steroid ive tried) 30mg wks 2-5
Anavar 100mg weeks 8-12
Hcg wks 2-10 250iu twice per week
caber 0.5mg twice per week
arimidex 0.25mg eod
Pct is nolva at 40/20/20/20/20 and clomid 100/50/50/50, with a few natural products tribulus, b6, zma etc.

Also had a quick question, has anyone used testex prolongatum by q pharma? heard very good things about it, did my first shot yesterday and oil is very thin and clear. Different to any long estered test ive used before. is this normal?

----------


## adamjames

that looks like a beast of a course for someone your size, good luck tho lookin frward to seeing the results

----------


## nba2005uk

Your right it does look a lot when layed out. But its only 4 main steroids . 2 of them bein the mildest drugs usable in eq and anavar . the others adex caber hcg etc are just to be on the safe side. and cheers ill keep updating as much as possible

----------


## dec11

why caber? its for tren and deca sides

----------


## nba2005uk

for some previous gyno i got from my last tren cycle. seein if it will clear it up. also the other positive effects it has  :Smilie:

----------


## dec11

> for some previous gyno i got from my last tren cycle. seein if it will clear it up. also the other positive effects it has


 werent you the guy that was going to go on genetropin same as mine, or am i confusing you wit someone else?

----------


## nba2005uk

Yeh mate i was. found a supplier now for riptropin literally half the price. so decided to switch. how u findin it?

----------


## nba2005uk

Starting weight is 14'3. not sure what it is in pounds. hoping to level off at 15 stone after pct. trainin split looks like this as of now, change it up every couple months or when i feel like im not respondin so well;

day 1-chest/tris
day 2-back/bis
day 3-rest
day 4-shoulders/traps
day 5-legs
day 6 rest
then repeat over

----------


## dec11

> Yeh mate i was. found a supplier now for riptropin literally half the price. so decided to switch. how u findin it?


yeah its quality stuff mate, had to lower my dose to 1iu though after jacking in my job. mate if your running cyp, you'd be best to stretch it out to 10wks, pref 12wks

----------


## nba2005uk

sounds good. yeh ive stretched the test to 11 weeks now and eq 10. i never usualy gain after about 7 weeks so should be interestin

----------


## nba2005uk

Little update in weight 6 pounds in 8 days! looking more fuller already. a lot of water as i usualyy do with every cycle but arimidex was started yesterday so see how that goes

----------


## csavage0

Looking more tan/lean, your starting to get a dieters face this early !! big differnce fvck it up bro kill it keep rockin

----------


## nba2005uk

Thanks man... adex seems to be doing ive job lost a couple pounds already and seem to be pissin alllll day dont know if this is down to the adex or not? anyways started mdrol yest so hoping to see some nice strength an size gains soon!

----------


## nba2005uk

Little update on the weight gain...up about 11-12 pounds in 16 days! strength is up slightly but ive been training a bit different with barely any rest at all. Doin less sets but higher intensity and my body is achin the next day without fail! Loving this cycle so far.

----------


## nba2005uk

Couple new updated pics. Sorry been away ive had a bad neck injury icing it applyin heat, sprays, ibuprofens the lot lately. Only hgad about a week off but have had to stay away from big exercises deadlifts squats etc. Anyway im up about 14-16 pounds.

----------


## Pump-addiction

nice cycle.....but why take so much steroids at your level? lol. stupid. its easy to get to your size without any gear.i was your size at (after pics) 16years old benching 120pound dumbells(240)...and i wasnt even a bodybuilder then, just an MMA fighter.now im benching 225kg at 24years old with no gear.reach your genetic limit first. i started taking dbol and the new test enanthe 2weeks ago and im bicept curling 35kg dumbells sitting down on the bench with no cheating.

----------


## nba2005uk

lol 16 years old 120 pound dumbells?unless u were a fat ass i doubt it mate. anyway strength got nothing to do with muscle size.
Ive done the basic cycles i havent started off with this much gear. Just a hard gainer i trained 4 years natural.

----------


## Deathb4weakness

Pump addiction, I'd like to see you back up your statement with pictures. First, No 16 year old should be that big. If they were, they would be considered one with AMAZING genetics. At 16 I was lucky if I had 16 inch arms. Like NBA said, strength ain't got shi& to do with size. I don' care what you can bench, doesn't always mean you have a better body.... look at some powerlifters and compare that to bodybuilders. Powerlifters may bench more, but body builders usually look much better.

----------


## cyounger100

> Little update on the weight gain...up about 11-12 pounds in 16 days! strength is up slightly but ive been training a bit different with barely any rest at all. Doin less sets but higher intensity and my body is achin the next day without fail! Loving this cycle so far.


yea as we already talked bout im on the same cycle and im up 10 pounds in 2 weeks sure most is water but i have lost over inch off my waist this cycle is great but i am not taking mdrol just test and hgh and hgh frag

----------


## nba2005uk

New updated pic about 7 and a half weeks in. going to run it 10 weeks and 1 week overlapping the anavar so 11 weeks. up about 14-15 pounds i think and lost some bodyfat i think(havent measured just going by the mirror).

----------


## Deathb4weakness

Awesome progress man! Overall, would you recommend GH as worth it for the price?

----------


## nba2005uk

I have been back n forth thinkin its worth it then not worth it to be honest.i think im just starting to see the real gains now. Been on it just over 3 months and people say u dont see real gains til 4-6 months so maybe its true...Im gonna reavaluate whether or not its worth it after about 6 months.

----------


## kkk1972

Dud it look grate cycle were can I get the stuff thanx

----------


## Dubs1212

Thats a pretty intense log man. Im lookin to start a cycle. I can def refer to your diet plan u layed out. Overall sweet log

----------


## Oregon

Dude kickass log. Hook us up with an update sometime. Your looking really cut bro.

----------

